# Current state of my orchidarium



## dan_t (Aug 4, 2009)

I haven't got anything in flower at the moment, so I thought I'd show how half of my orchidarium looks at the moment. These were only deflasked in May, so I'm really happy with their progress - not a single loss either!









Dan


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2009)

Not much of a photo of the orchidarium!  thanx for sharing


----------



## dan_t (Aug 4, 2009)

should have put more about the compots than the orchidarium really. will make more of an effort next time!

Dan


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey, Nice Growing


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 4, 2009)

They look great!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 4, 2009)

They do look very good.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2009)

Actually I doubt this is really inside an orchidarium! oke:


----------



## dan_t (Aug 5, 2009)

OK OK, I'll take a better picture 

If you define orchidarium as a fishtank with orchids inside, then it is....

Dan


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2009)

Photo proof will be accepted.


----------

